# Which type would you recommend?



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on a play pen for Candy but I'm not sure which would be the most practical.

There's the ones like this:
Purple Pet Dog Cat Tent Puppy Playpen Exercise Pen L | eBay


and then there's these:
Pet Dog Cat Play Exercise Pen Playpen w/Carry Case 4S | eBay


It is intended to be used indoors and to facilitate potty training, so the portability isn't very important. This will be in addition to her crate which by the way she loves


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have both kinds and love them both. The big plus with the soft pen is that it has a built in canvas bottom. It's great for visiting. I have mine beside my bed for Bailey at night.

With the other pen you will have to put a shower curtain, etc. underneath. Mine is made by Seabreeze and I bought a canvas bottom that velcros to the pen. It's wonderful!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The wire one can be climbed out of. Ask me how I know. I vote for the mesh playpen. I have both and only use the mesh one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lynda said:


> The wire one can be climbed out of. Ask me how I know. I vote for the mesh playpen. I have both and only use the mesh one.:thumbsup:


LOL! I thought Bailey was the only one who did that!

He's figured out how to get out of the mesh pen, too. He either jumps against the sides and tips it over or he collapses one panel by pulling on it so he can climb out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And the mesh can be chewed out of. I have one who easily opens those zippers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> LOL! I thought Bailey was the only one who did that!
> 
> He's figured out how to get out of the mesh pen, too. He either jumps against the sides and tips it over or he collapses one panel by pulling on it so he can climb out.


Wow Marge, I thought mine were smart but that Bailey is a little Einstein and cute as a button too:wub:. I remember when I got my mesh pen it was on your recommendation. I love it. When we go away I zip the top closed and make sure it is between heavy furniture so they cannot turn it over. I will have to make sure my gang does not converse with your little escape artist:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had the second metal one. I didn't have to buy it as my neighbor leant me hers. It worked well for Tyler because it could fit various openings in our apt and our house in Vermont and I would sort or wedge the excess in behind furniture on the sides so that he couldn't knock it over. He wasn't a climber though. That one also folded down well and laid on the floor of our SUV back.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lynda said:


> Wow Marge, I thought mine were smart but that Bailey is a little Einstein and cute as a button too:wub:. I remember when I got my mesh pen it was on your recommendation. I love it. When we go away I zip the top closed and make sure it is between heavy furniture so they cannot turn it over. I will have to make sure my gang does not converse with your little escape artist:HistericalSmiley:


Lady was a lady in her mesh pen. Bailey is a crazy man! I have it set up beside my bed and he sleeps wonderfully in it at night, but if I'm a little slow in the bathroom when I first get up he busts out of it in minutes.:w00t:

I would never leave him unsupervised in it.


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you all! I decided on the soft playpen. Candy won't be able to get out of it, at least not as a puppy it also helps that she is crate trained so I know she won't try to escape 

It will also be great for when we visit my mom. Can't wait 'till it gets here


----------

